# Seul juge de la part du Contrat



## Ellise85

Buna ziua, am o dificultate in a traduce din franceza in romana o fraza dintr-un contract. Campurile marcate cu verde nu am idee cum as putea sa le formulez. Are cineva o sugestie? Va multumesc!

"La xyz *est seule juge de la part du Contrat qu'il est admissible de sous-traiter* etant precise qu'il est exclu de sous-traiter la totalite du Contrat et que *les sous-traitants proposes* doivent repondre aux conditions de qualification technique ..."


----------



## Ellise85

Varianta mea era "xyz este singura indreptatita prin contract care poate sa subcontracteze , avand in vedere ca este exclusa subcontractarea in totalitate a contractului si ca reformularile propuse trebuie sa raspunda conditiilor de calificare tehnica.." dar nu stiu cat de bine suna romaneste


----------



## misadro

Hristos a înviat !
Bine aţi venit pe forum. E bine să nu uitaţi semnele diacritice. Sunt obligatorii.
Sugerez: … este singura _în măsură să decidă ce parte a Contractului poate fi subcontractată_, _precizându-se că _subcontractarea în totalitate a _C_ontractului este exclusă şi că _subcontractanţii propuşi _trebuie să _corespundă criteriilor _de calificare tehnică…


----------



## Ellise85

Adevărat a înviat!

Bine v-am găsit, şi mulţumesc pentru sugestie, cred că este cea mai bună variantă, dar.. se pare că mă rătăcisem printre cuvinte ...

Numai bine!


----------

